# Work :(



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

forums dead quite! I was hoping it would be the one thing keeping me amused at work this week!! Am i the only bloody person whos at work? Or is it just me whos dead quite at the office?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> forums dead quite! I was hoping it would be the one thing keeping me amused at work this week!! Am i the only bloody person whos at work? Or is it just me whos dead quite at the office?


I'm at work desperately trying to avoid contact with the person who had that projectile vomiting thing over the weekend. Given that she's still highly infectious 48 hours after it clears up, I think it's a pretty damned selfish thing to do to come into the office just before Christmas... :evil:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I think its very selfish!!

Send her home!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

In work , flat out till xmas eve 

gotta make the most of the xmas time , could be _slim pickins _in the new year :?

Mark


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

im at home, chilling out, watching tv, life is very good 

the only bad thing about this scenario is I will get bored easily, and when that happens I spend money :?


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm at work,

First day back after a 2 weeks in mexico. Was hoping for some snow so I could go out at lunch and find an empty car park!

No such luck.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm at work finishing off weekly reports and waiting for a call about an ABT grill, Sam where are you?? :?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

finish tomorrow, earlier than normal  going to attempt to take my rear bumper off.....

what can i buy TT related that will arrive tomorrow next day special delivery??? :lol:


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

stuck in work til crimbo eve, with only the forum to stop the insanety sweeping over me, why arent you all at home drinking beer so i get a better bonus :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Im in work but would rather be washing and polishing my car before the big day, its the only day since friday its not rained , !! typical. :x 
Maybe some of Santas Elves will come and give me a hand :roll:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Kegman said:


> stuck in work til crimbo eve, with only the forum to stop the insanety sweeping over me, why arent you all at home drinking beer so i get a better bonus :lol:


Kegman do you work at Magor by any chance?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Naresh.

You rekon if i order my LED's today they will arrive tomorrow??

Fancy giving me the link again to save me having to look for it?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

IM in office. Busy today tho, be posting loads fo boring crap 2morow and wednesday tho im sure :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sat here just ki8lling time checking every ten minutes to see if my new OSIR rear spoiler has finally cleared
customs after four F'ing days


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

amiTT said:


> im at home, chilling out, watching tv, life is very good
> 
> the only bad thing about this scenario is I will get bored easily, and when that happens I spend money :?


In which case you can buy me the following:

15 MM spacers X 2

20 MM spacers X 2

Bolts!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm in my new office today! Thanks Ben for sorting out the network etc for us!

Its kind of work... feeling really ill though so not sticking around...


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Im at work too... working untill christmas eve, most people have taken holiday so there's only a few mugs like myself stuck here!

Im just re installing creative suite on the mac, damn photoshop keeps crashing!

Let the good times roll! im going to take a *** break shortly to stare at my clean car to pass the time 8)

Renzo


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Renzo.

Not seen you about on the forum before, although youve got plenty of posts so i dont know how i missed you!

Car looks stunning mate!


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

RenZo said:


> Im at work too... working untill christmas eve, most people have taken holiday so there's only a few mugs like myself stuck here!
> 
> Im just re installing creative suite on the mac, damn photoshop keeps crashing!
> 
> ...


hi bud, lets pass the time by seeing some examples of websites you have created


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Renzo.
> 
> Not seen you about on the forum before, although youve got plenty of posts so i dont know how i missed you!
> 
> Car looks stunning mate!


thanks mate 

ive been around for a couple years now but just havn't had much time to post... ill be posting more often now! especialy to kill the bordem untill christmas!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL i would show you some of the sites that i was a project manager for, but unfortunatly they are all adult related. (72 of them! ) So not sure admins would be too pleased with me linking to these sorta sites!


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

cwiseh_tt said:


> hi bud, lets pass the time by seeing some examples of websites you have created


haha! errrm i havn't been doing much because of this damn photoshop!

you can all check out a company i used to work for:

http://www.vcars.co.uk/funzone/

i used to have to make car wallpapers all day  they had to be blue im afraid! this was goin back couple years so ive improved abit since!

Renzo


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

RenZo said:


> cwiseh_tt said:
> 
> 
> > hi bud, lets pass the time by seeing some examples of websites you have created
> ...


looking good mate. have you had any experience with joomla cms? I'm creating a site using it at the moment........


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

the stig said:


> Kegman said:
> 
> 
> > stuck in work til crimbo eve, with only the forum to stop the insanety sweeping over me, why arent you all at home drinking beer so i get a better bonus :lol:
> ...


Newport Depot Stig, well for a couple more weeks, then back to Magor [smiley=bigcry.gif] are you part of the Dream Factory :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

[quote="cwiseh_tt"
looking good mate. have you had any experience with joomla cms? I'm creating a site using it at the moment........[/quote]

MY programmers used to use Joomla as the Content managment system for most of our sites. Then they changed to Fck Editor.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Im at home.. just got back fom the gymnizzle and am about to watch daytime TV -


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> [quote="cwiseh_tt"
> looking good mate. have you had any experience with joomla cms? I'm creating a site using it at the moment........


MY programmers used to use Joomla as the Content managment system for most of our sites. Then they changed to Fck Editor.[/quote]

FCK Editor is a CMS? i thought it was just a toolbar plugin for joomla that gave you easy options when creating html pages etc?


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

cwiseh_tt said:


> looking good mate. have you had any experience with joomla cms? I'm creating a site using it at the moment........


Im just a frount end guy.. i do the design and css..

i think theres quite a few web guys on here!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm writing cue cards for the speech tomorrow but keep getting distracted.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

As far as i knew it was a full CMS system.

http://www.fckeditor.net/whosusing

Im not a webguy, im a CCNA, MCSE, but used to work as a project manager for a Adult media company!


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> As far as i knew it was a full CMS system.
> 
> http://www.fckeditor.net/whosusing
> 
> Im not a webguy, im a CCNA, MCSE, but used to work as a project manager for a Adult media company!


'project' details please :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im hating AUTOCAD. Keeps creating bloody names everywhere!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm working today and tomorrow but may take xmas eve off


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > As far as i knew it was a full CMS system.
> ...


PM'd but dont get to excited! Was mostly Male Escort rubish!  Few other little fun ones such as a Webcam one!  But that was just a reselling site really!


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> cwiseh_tt said:
> 
> 
> > T7 BNW said:
> ...


had a quick mooch, looks good. My main webserver runs from home, in a dual firewall config using netgear prosafe products - just going to upgrade to the newly released VM 50meg to deal with access speed issues


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

T7 BNW said:


> Naresh.
> 
> You rekon if i order my LED's today they will arrive tomorrow??
> 
> Fancy giving me the link again to save me having to look for it?


Just received the LED sms to my mobile :wink: so here you go Ben, but if you lose this link I'm going to laminate it and superglue it to your hand! [smiley=deal2.gif] 

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/uh6w25w-bax9 ... -1967.html

I see you're after some 15mm spacers - I'll be selling mine as soon as I source some 12mm ones for a decent price, to solve this rubbing issue. Can't sell them yet because the wheels won't clear the Brembo's without at least a 10mm spacer!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im on holiday in France sitting on my ar$e doing sweet FA 8)

Cant even wash and wax the TT for the NY cruise :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Chillin and browsing for mods 

I am waiting for my wheel to be fully repaired so i can collect my car. Bloody pot holes :evil:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

jamal said:


> Chillin and browsing for mods
> 
> I am waiting for my wheel to be fully repaired so i can collect my car. Bloody pot holes :evil:


Your a uni student anyway!! Never a working day for you!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

jamal said:


> Chillin and browsing for mods
> 
> I am waiting for my wheel to be fully repaired so i can collect my car. Bloody pot holes :evil:


Your a bloody walking advert as to why I shouldn't fit these bloody 19s :roll:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Finished work last Thursday off now till 5th Jan good break for the building trade.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Naresh said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Naresh.
> ...


LMFAO this actually made me LOL Naresh. Thanks for the link!

I better use the word "LED" just to make sure you get an SMS.

Ive now purchased them, so they better be good!

Please give me first refusal on your spacers. Are they 15 MM on all fours?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hark said:


> jamal said:
> 
> 
> > Chillin and browsing for mods
> ...


how did the big day go bud?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Kegman said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > Kegman said:
> ...


No but ive worked at Magor and up at Salmesbury (preston). I know one of the production managers very well. It doesnt get me any freebies tho! [smiley=bigcry.gif] .
I helped with the install of the new canning plant. Now thats some amazing bit of kit.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

jamal said:


> Chillin and browsing for mods
> 
> I am waiting for my wheel to be fully repaired so i can collect my car. Bloody pot holes :evil:


Student with a 350bhp TT running 19" bentley rims  Maybe I should be a student :lol: 
I do a 13 hor day at uni on the monday and work as an electrical engineer tuesday - friday.One way to fund fast car bike addition whilst still getting a degree in 4 years!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not been out of bed long, lol

Had holiday that needs using up so I have today, tomorrow and Wednesday off, then into work for overtime on 25th and 26th


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> jamal said:
> 
> 
> > Chillin and browsing for mods
> ...


agreed, i work full time while doing 60points worth of courses a year with open uni - meaning ill have a full bachelors degree when im 24, coupled with 8 years professional experience in the IT industry


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

60 points isnt alot tho really. Cant you get more? or do you do sod all to get this? Not having a dig, just seems rather unfair to you


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I may be a Uni student but when you guys are having fun im working my ass off! Go uni 3-4 days a week and spend around 2-3 days running a business.

Im chillin at the moment as im on my xmas holiday 

Matt - you wont be disappointed with 19s, its just shit roads that can cause problems with any wheels. The wheel i damaged was actually an 18" wheel as i have 18s on at the moment.

I think the lower the profile of the tyre may have a lot to do with it aswell but dont worry, as long as it looks nice!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Didnt realise you could call drug dealing a business :lol: 
Whats teh business that you run? Fair play if you work hard then play hard too :twisted:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bikers.....

Completely off topic, although not sure this post really has one!! !

PLease show all your mates! wanna sell it TODAY!

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=129313


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> 60 points isnt alot tho really. Cant you get more? or do you do sod all to get this? Not having a dig, just seems rather unfair to you


i can do more, just fitting it all in during my spare time  your correct, currently because i have the knowledge from my professional background i only need to do the assignments.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL. Ok mate will do, But im at work at min. Il put it on local bike forums. Can you give me a little describtion of it here? (as i cant access Ebay at work) Do u want cash or is PX possible?


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sat at home working, after being called out over night, and I'm quite boorrrred.... Working all week (including Christmas Eve), then on-call Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.

Looking forward to Christmas Eve, I've organised the "Christmas Eve Pissup" over the road at one of the bars, should be a few of us having a few.

I'm just gutted the trains stop so early from London, gotta be on my last train at 8.30 

C


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

CkB said:


> on-call Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.
> 
> I've organised the "Christmas Eve Pissup"
> 
> C


 :lol: Your be usfull if called out Xmas eve. How will you even get there?


----------



## bluey-uk (Jul 23, 2008)

Just been into work to pick up my redundancy cheque  so got quite a long holiday for the forseeable future.


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

bluey that sucks 



Bikerz said:


> CkB said:
> 
> 
> > on-call Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.
> ...


Well there's two of us on call thankfully and the other guy knows what I'm up to. I'm not expecting much as most things will be shutdown and things like phonebank and internet banking aren't on my rota so i'm happy 

And once I'm home it's God bless VPN if I do get called (same as now!) - I'm a IT boy, I don't have to actually go anywhere 

C


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

bluey-uk said:


> Just been into work to pick up my redundancy cheque  so got quite a long holiday for the forseeable future.


sorry to hear that mate. Good luck for 2009, i hope you find something.


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

CkB said:


> bluey that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much IT personnel in one place, that poll on 'who actualy does what' rings true here


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

bluey-uk said:


> Just been into work to pick up my redundancy cheque  so got quite a long holiday for the forseeable future.


Sorry to hear mate. What were you?


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> so much IT personnel in one place, that poll on 'who actualy does what' rings true here


LOL - it's like they say when you talkin about catching up with friends from school from yesteryear... Never any point in asking what they do, most of them work in IT... 

C


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh I have a problem.................

"Sir please turn machine off and on again and call me back"

:roll: Like I wouldnt have done that already :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

In work till tomorrow lunchtime, then off till the 5th when I fly up to Newcastle for a few days filming.


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

ed - filming for what? 



Bikerz said:


> Oh I have a problem.................
> 
> "Sir please turn machine off and on again and call me back"
> 
> :roll: Like I wouldnt have done that already :lol:


Don't do Windows support, I'm a snob (and it's too easy, you've just named Mr Number-One-Fix!!) 

C


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

CkB said:


> ed - filming for what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows support is the easy way to make it in IT and requires no real knowledge - does it Ben 

You need to be a CCIE like me, now thats hard work!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer you all look like your working REALLY hard.... :roll:


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Newport Depot Stig, well for a couple more weeks, then back to Magor [smiley=bigcry.gif] are you part of the Dream Factory :lol:[/quote]
No but ive worked at Magor and up at Salmesbury (preston). I know one of the production managers very well. It doesnt get me any freebies tho! [smiley=bigcry.gif] .
I helped with the install of the new canning plant. Now thats some amazing bit of kit. [/quote]

was you there at the start of this year? may be amazing but sales are poo


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Hark said:


> Yer you all look like your working REALLY hard.... :roll:


Matt it takes years of practice to be able to multi-task like us IT people (especially when you're male  )



amiTT said:


> Windows support is the easy way to make it in IT and requires no real knowledge - does it Ben
> 
> You need to be a CCIE like me, now thats hard work!


Exactly, something a little more exciting... Can't say I'm networked up quite like you amit, I just do pSeries support (if you reboot one of these, then you generally are donald ducked...)

C


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

CkB said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Yer you all look like your working REALLY hard.... :roll:
> ...


Amz be very careful here!! I think you know better than most my capabilities!

I am fully capable with Linux (any flavour is fine), Cisco, and Windows. I can program PHP, C + +, HTML, and do a little with SQL queries!!!

And all you got is some CCNA???? Pffff!!!!

I manage a team who support windows.... Yep, its dam easy!! BUt i get paid the same as the guys working on hard things.... So whos the clever one? The one with an easy life getting paid the same as the one with a hard life? Or the one with a hard life?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Amz be very careful here!! I think you know better than most my capabilities!
> 
> I am fully capable with Linux (any flavour is fine), Cisco, and Windows. I can program PHP, C + +, HTML, and do a little with SQL queries!!!
> 
> ...


Some CCNA?!? Get it right Benjamin... CCIE, you know, Cisco's HIGHEST qualification... Well mate, you may have all the experience, I on the other hand probably get paid daily what you do weekly  Love being a contractor, the tax is lower too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its my weekend off so I am back on Wednesday until 2030 then off until Saturday lates .


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Cant believe my little post about work has turned into a 5 page thread!

its actually quite funny when you read it back! Ive never seen a post jump around so much!!

Love the christmas BanTTer!


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you succeeded chap in brightening up an otherwise potentially boring day when everyone's raring for a proper crimbo!!! Chuckling merrily at you and amit though, I'll just sit and kick the RS6k's and let two you get on with it... G'us a shout when the kettle's on 

C


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL Amitts one of my best mates in real life!! So i probably wouldnt let a normal forum member give me grief like that!!

Hark at you with your l33t talk!! Amz wont know what an RS6K is without googling it!!

Not gonna argue about my wages on the forum though!!! I know what he earns and he knows what i earn!! We are both driving the same price ranged car......So Hey, Ho.

Glad this post did keep me busy all day!!!

I will be creating a part 2 tomorrow!

Amz... Love ya baby!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I just relised this got moved to off topic!

There was no way this post would have picked up so many responses if it had been there all day!!

Guys dont forget to check the "Off Topic" section tomorrow


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Also just relised i was wrong about FCK Editor!! My bad! [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

conlechi said:


> , could be _slim pickins _in the new year :?
> 
> Mark


tell me about it!worst year i've had by far,dreading next year


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> LOL Amitts one of my best mates in real life!! So i probably wouldnt let a normal forum member give me grief like that!!
> 
> Hark at you with your l33t talk!! Amz wont know what an RS6K is without googling it!!


Always room for banter... and l33t?? Man that's one thing I'll never be (thankfully)... 

Until tomorrow....

C


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

i GOT MY tt MEMBERS PACK and all previous copies of mag yesterday so im good for this week.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm just gazing at my new computer, which is currently attempting to install windows. For the second time.

I really wish more game manufacturers would release Linux ports of their products. It's the only thing tying my desktop to Windows.

Still, even Windows should fly on this rig :mrgreen:

Washed my car yesterday, didn't get to wax it as it started to rain. May do that this-afternoon.

Oh, and w00t! It's installed... see ya later, I'ma goin' driver hun'ing.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm sat in work typing this on my mac that I got from Rich (cheers mate )

I'm up in sunny Newcastle filming the METRO system - I did a job for Transport for London earlier this year & my fame has spread lol.

2 more hours in work, then 10 days off - bliss!
8)


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm sitting at work - not off til tomorrow around 2pm..then flying out to the Dom Rep  .... So sitting at my desk, in my office looking through the forum whilst watching Top Gear on 'Dave'..... cant be bad eh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

caney said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > , could be _slim pickins _in the new year :?
> ...


Come down south Steve. I've got 3 rooms that could do with your expertise.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

another day at work! :?

just been to canteen at work and go myself a bacon sandwich for 90p! that's about as exciting as it gets at the moment!

what mac have you got head_ed?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I picked up the Mac that Rusty had for sale last month, compliments the others in my office nicely - sat here with 2 22" Apple cinema displays in front of me, which seeing as I forgot my glasses this morning isn't a bad thing!


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

looking good! im working on the same! Mac pro quad core thingy! only got the one cinema display thou :?

ive also got a dell on my desk for testing! i try not to use it much thou :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Dash said:


> Still, even Windows should fly on this rig :mrgreen:
> 
> .


Can we have a E Penis game?

I have

Asus Blitz Extreme
Q6600 @ 3.9Ghz
2gb OCZ 1600mhz 
GTX 280
SSD
House in a MM Case
All custom water cooled with 2 loops!

Anyone wana see me or raise me? lol


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

E Penis.... I think i may have just won!!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Doh!

Now lets start the childish part :roll: . Mine can play games, mines water cooled which is just plain cool :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Child's play

:mrgreen:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dash said:


> Child's play
> 
> :mrgreen:


Its a nice try!!

But doesnt quite compare to the Xeon Quad processor now does it!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Dash said:


> Child's play
> 
> :mrgreen:


 :lol: You left her at stock speed? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dash said:


> Child's play
> 
> :mrgreen:


Same as min  how warm does yours run ?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

New in. Only the baby chip too, can't justify an extreme atm. I've got the up-rated RAM so hopefully will be able to bleed a bit out of it. But I'll leave it for a while first.

Xeon is old hat. It'll wipe the Xeon across the floor  On-die memory controller, quad core, 8 execution threads, and each core independently capable of overclocking itself if running single threaded applications.

Until the Nehalem Xeon's appear...

Haven't had a chance to check temps, it was displaying 37 in the BIOS, but that's before any load was put on. Hopefully when I've settled on an OS I'll give it a run through Farcry 2 and see how warm it gets.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Use prime 95 to get full load temps. use coretemp to get temps


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That coretemp is pretty interesting. My cores, whilst just doing general computing are ranging between 37 and 46 - at the same time!

I guess that's the down side to stacking cores...


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

cool thread! I'm not sure what i'm going to post about! 
It's a 'i'm still at work' thread a 'do you work in IT' thread and a 'my computer's better than your computer' thread!

Well...
yes i'm still sat here in the office... bored out of my head 
yes I work in IT (crappy Windows XP support)
yes i've got quite a good pc! Bought it three weeks ago.

spec
AMD PHENOM Quad Core 9950 Processor 2.6Ghz
8192MB Corsair DDR II ram
750GB SATA II Seagate Ultra Fast Hard Disk 
ATI Radeon 4870 graphics card
connected to a 32" Samsung screen


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I thought I'd say hi as although I'm not *AT* work Ive been called twice by the bar stewards now... My PC is crap, waiting for the refresh of Mac Pro's before I get carried away again 

Merry Christmas chaps and chapesses! 8)

C


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I can report my new PC is now working under 64-bit Windows 2008, which, imho, is far slicker than Vista. Loaded on a couple of games, specifically Armed Assault - my word, the graphics are mind boggling.

Alas, can't really use it due to flooding in my house, so it's shoved in the corner and I'm currently resting my keyboard on my bed and have the font size for this forum turned up massively so I can see at this distance...


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude, flooding, what happened? 

C


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Pipe under my office floor decided it no longer liked the nail in it (it must have been there for a couple of years) and ejected it and then dispensed it's contents over my kitchen ceiling.

I'm just waiting everything to dry out before I can relay the carpet and move my entire office back in. Not the best thing to happen around Christmas. But hey, at least I didn't have any breakdowns or such on my Christmas day drive - I even let my little sister drive the car - made her day


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad it didn't ruin your sprit too much chap! 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Two days of overtime finished and I won £20 and a bottle of wine in a prize draw (bloke I give a lift to won a PS3, sod)


----------

